# THRONE of BONES



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

Great job of you bone chair.


----------



## PirateDex (Jun 25, 2014)

That is fantastic. Love how you theme it for other holidays.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Very creative, I love it!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Very original!!


----------



## JCO (Dec 4, 2013)

Goodness me, something I've never seen before. Really nice!


----------



## 13doctorwho (Aug 12, 2017)

Very cool!


----------

